# Upgraded to new 125g setup with DIY stand



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

I decided to upgrade from a 50g to a 125g several months ago. I was disappointed in the selection of available stands suitable for a 125g tank, so I decided to build my own.

I wanted lots of internal storage within the stand, so I opted for 3/4" plywood construction instead of building the structure from 2x4s or 2x6s. The front frame is made from 1" select pine.

I don't have many pictures and I'm not a photographer, so apologies in advance for the lack pic quality.

Initial construction:










Added adjustable shelves, base molding, corner molding, side frame detail, and top:










Access holes cut out of back and stand painted black:










Stand complete with doors with concealed hinges:










Tank setup on stand with cichlid stones and my fish:










Tank only:










So I thought I was done with my project - but no, I kept browsing this forum and looking at all of the creative 3D backgrounds made by members here. Not satisfied with my boring blue background and visible equipment, I had to try one of these for myself... more to come soon...


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Great work, the stand looks great! I also love the rocks! I have some that are very similar.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Your stand is amazing. I just did a DIY stand recently, and it didn't turn out half as nice as yours. If i ever do another, I'm gonna model it after yours. Can't wait to see the tank with a DIY bg on it. That'll look really cool.
Best of luck,

Manoah Marton


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW!!! that came out amazing!!! you have a real talent!!!


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, so my DIY background is now complete. I posted it in a new thread here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=219588


----------



## gochu (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, I want to build a tank stand for my 100 gal and really like your stand you built. Was wondering if you can give me any info on how exactly you built your stand or point me to where i can find some info. Thanks. Awesome job btw


----------

